# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  مشکلی به نام مدرسه!!

## amir.h

سلام دوستان 
ما یه مدیر داریم با من به خاطر یه جریاناتی لج کرده و کوتاه نمیاد
معلم جالبی هم نداریم و همه تقریبا بی سوادن به جز ریاضی
چطور میتونم غیرحضوری بگیرم؟

----------


## mrj1376

رشتت چیه؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> سلام دوستان 
> ما یه مدیر داریم با من به خاطر یه جریاناتی لج کرده و کوتاه نمیاد
> معلم جالبی هم نداریم و همه تقریبا بی سوادن به جز ریاضی
> چطور میتونم غیرحضوری بگیرم؟


 دادا نمیشه کاریش کرد . غیر حضوری نمیشه گرفت مگه اینکه مدرسه رو عوض کنی بری غ اتفاعی ک اونجا بت گیر ندن ...
یا میتونی بری دکتر یه بهونه ای جور کنی استراحت استعلاجی برات بنویسه ببری مدرسه ...

----------


## mahdi.sniper

سعی کن خیلی باهاشون دم پر نشی...
کتاب تستاتو ببر تو مدرسه اونجا درس بخون ...خودت بخون
معلم هم کاریت نداره نگران نباش
برای نمره انضباط و اینا هم که اصلا
من تاحالا ندیدم به چهارمی انضباط کم بدن
خیلی خودتو درگیر این مسائل نکن
فقط درستو بخون نمره هاتو ببر بالا که آتو ندی دستشون

----------


## va6hid

میتونید با مدیر هماهنگ کنید که مدرسه نرید مثل من ک نمیرم مدرسه و میرم کتابخونه :Yahoo (112): 

یا مثلا با معلماتون هماهنگ کنید براتون حاظر بزنن و یا هروقت که میرید مدرسه فرار کنید :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Ellaa_A

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amir.h


سلام دوستان 
ما یه مدیر داریم با من به خاطر یه جریاناتی لج کرده و کوتاه نمیاد
معلم جالبی هم نداریم و همه تقریبا بی سوادن به جز ریاضی
چطور میتونم غیرحضوری بگیرم؟


سلام..........تا اونجایی که من میدونم نمیشه......من یکی از دوستام که تو یه مدرسه دیگه بود...همین مشکل رو داشت...ترجیح میداد که خودش تو خونه بدون معلم درس بخونه اما مدرسه نره..ولی قبول نکردن....بیچاره تا استانم رفت امانتونست کاری بکنه.....برا همین خیلی غیبت میکرد تا اینکه مدیر مدرسه عذرش رو خواست و مجبور شد بره و یه مدرسه دیگه ثبت نام کنه البته دیگه غیبت نکرد چون مشکلات قبلی براش پیش میومد....*

----------


## POOYAE

تنها کاری که میشه کرد با والدین تون برید مدرسه تون . فک کنم با تعهد از والدین میشه

----------


## mostafa181

فرار  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------

